# thoughts on Rose gold wheels, process, durability



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

hi 
we went into the debate of rose gold's durability for wheels 

what is the different between rose gold for jewelry and rose gold for automotive use ? are their process differently ? 

my thought is if we clear coat it after rose gold plating, it would be pretty durable ? would it ? 
have anyone tried to clear coat on top of rose gold before ? how did it turn out ? 

if rose gold plating is too delicate, what can i replace it with with a similar look to rose gold ?


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I really can't help, but I'd imagine it's not something you would want to use on a DD.


----------

